# HotFix Era file format.



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everybody - I have a question about HotFix Era software. I am a rhinestone designer and am having trouble connecting with my customers who use HotFix. 98% of my customers use either EPS or SVG formats with their cutting software. I now have about five customers who use HotFix with their ProSpangle machines. We are having to have my files converted by a third party. My question is whether there is a file conversion program available which will allow me to make files that these customers can use. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

If they are using a spangle machine they should be able to open a dsg. file. No? I'm a little confused. Are they trying to cut rhinestone templates?


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

No rhinestones involved really. Just a vector file of circles. That's the question really. What can I use to convert an AI, Svg or EPS file to a DSG?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry I mis-read your question, you are designing, but not with HFE, have you tried to send the file as an wmf or a emf file? I just got HFE not to long ago myself, so i'm not totally up to snuff on it yet. Let me do a little investigating for you. Check back soon.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe this will help you:
Coldesi Avance | DTG | Cams | ProSpangle | SWF Machines Support > Rhinestone & Spangle Support > Using the IMPORT feature


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe a PLT file?


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I really appreciate your help. This is a problem for a lot of people in the places where I hang out.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Apparently, from the video, every import file type takes another expensive module to buy. Weird.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah that HFE is a different animal, but it is pretty cool how works placing stones/spangles...once you get the hang of it. What software are you using to do your rhinestones?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

did you try the wmf/emf file formats? I would think it would work with Illusrator/corel I use corel, in HFE it will automatically import from corel/illustrator


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

So HFE will import those file types?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, what software are you designing in?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Can you not send them to your customer in an eps file and then they could save them as an emf file, and open the in HFE. That is if they have Corel/Illustrator


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi - Just back from dinner. I think you may have it. The customers in question do have CorelDraw. I design in Illustrator. So I could export as a 300dpi emf file, which they could then import in HFE. Right?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry about the dpi, it should be vector, just send them the file in emf or eps. Does Illustrator save as an emf? I'm thinking it should.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Right. That's what I'm trying. The 300dpi is an effects setting in AI that they suggest you set at 300 for EMF files. I sent one to a colleague and she opened it in Corel. She said the circles had lost a bit of size and the shapes weren't quite round. Next I'll just send her the EPS and have her open it and output it as an EMF.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's odd, in corel it just sends it as an emf, only a dpi if exporting as a jpeg. Whatever works that's all that matters left me know. you can send me a file if you'd like so i can see it myself, about the size difference.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think we're getting there. The dpi thing is only an AI thing. Not sure it makes any difference. We're working with a very simple, one size stone design. I forget. How do I send a file in this forum? I haven't been in here for a couple of years.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

send it here
[email protected]


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

File Sent.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I spoke to a salesperson a while back about eps files because that's what I have(5 years worth of designs) and was hoping I could use the files with the spangle pro. The salesperson I spoke with did not know the answer. Hopefully there is a way.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think there is a way Eric, I just haven't figured that out yet, I believe, it is just a matter of changing the stone/spangle size in the software, that is what i'm trying now for him.


----------

